# root cannot log in

## kerberosgentoo

hello

my root account cannot log in.

here is the scenario:

when i log out my user accout from kde-3.5.2 i got kde graphical login. and in that graphical login theres is "menu" wher i can choose to login in console mode.. and then it will display for "computername login : " but when i type "root" or my "user account " it wont ask for password..strange situation because in my other gentoo box if i do the same it will ask for the password and then i can log in:

However, in this problematic box when i login my user account in kde and do "su" in console it will grant my password describing that  it recognizes the root password or account

Please help

Thanks

----------

## tane_stelzer

let me get this straight. Do you want to log in in console mode or via kdm? Cos if you want to log in via kdm you have to enable it somewhere. Can't find exaclty where now. 

Hope that help, will check out where to enable it and put it in an edit.

Tane

----------

## kerberosgentoo

i want to login in console mode so i can install nvidia driver

----------

## kerberosgentoo

its in /etc/rc.conf if you want to enable kdm login.

........but when i type my username whether it is root or usr account in console it wont ask for my password,,,,

instead it  will pause for how many seconds and again will display the "computer name login :"

----------

## kerberosgentoo

any help?

----------

## Valkura

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-449155-highlight-login.html

(The error messages were a different problem.)  It has to do with shadow and pam-login.  Hope that helps!

----------

